# *wakelock* mediaserver = HUGE battery drain



## changelin

I have noticed recently that when I use Doggcatcher my battery dies very quickly (40% used in less than an hour). When I do not use Doggcatcher on the weekends my phone will last 20+ hours without a charge. After some research using Badass Battery Monitor (https://play.google....mlabs.bbm&hl=en) I found that "*wakelock* mediaserver" is over 90% of my battery drain. After further research I found that sometimes that specific wakelock can be caused be a corrupt file on the SD card. I then formatted the "SD" in my phone (NS4G doesn't have a real SD, only internal). Still no luck. I was on AOKP r37 (and the previous 3 or 4 releases) when it started, I then wiped and tried MIUI (latest version as of yesterday) again with no luck, now I'm back to stock 4.0.4. Still no luck. Even more research found that I might be able to work around this issue with liberal use of .nomedia files. So I put one in every single folder on the SD. Again, no luck. Any help would be much appreciated. I'm pulling my hair out here.

My current specs are:
Sprint Nexus S 4g
Stock ICS 4.0.4


----------



## dabuu707

check out the "better battery stats" app it will tell u wats goin on as of wakelocks


----------

